# Extra income



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Who is doing what, for extra retirement income?


----------



## PNWest (Mar 15, 2010)

I do occasional babysitting, in our home so I can care for hubby. Occasionally I do day care for a couple that has to have her mother in a secure situation for a couple of hours..

Other days we do fishing to supplement our meals.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Park cars in the yard for football games, when I can. Am close to a stadium.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

In the process of setting up a shop to sell the items I no longer have a need for, i.e. jewelry and construction-type toys; also some herbal concoctions I've found useful.

Supplement income by raising my own meats, veggies, fruits and nuts.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sell some hay, cows, and goats on occasion. I get more consulting assignments offered than I want, mainly because they either involve overnight travel away from home or driving into Atlanta. But the money is good. I much prefer saving $'s rather than making $'s these days.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I grind stumps.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ramblin Wreck I much prefer saving $'s rather than making $'s these days.[/QUOTE said:


> x2....James


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I do have some retail space in the Logan Antique Mall, Logan Ohio. I buy some coins and small antiques at yard sales, flea markets, and coin shows. I have a small space, and make a small amount of extra income this way.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Farmer's market selling eggs for 2.50/dz that cost us 3 bucks to produce.

Need a bigger truck, huh?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What is extra income? We have income from rentals, retirement income, interest income, income from the sale of the farm and income from odd jobs. None of it is extra. We do have more than we need right now so it is deposited and earns interest income. It is all income. Do I have to work for this extra income? No thanks, I retired so I didn't have to. I do odd jobs to put icing on the cake of life, sometimes. It isn't work, it is something to keep me busy. Oh I get it, it is for the little extra things that make life fun....James


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

We recycle cans. We live near the lake and for some reason folks think they need to throw cans out. We also have lots of leftover oilfield pipe and such we sell. A plus is community improvement.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Since my retirement extra income comes only through the occasional horse trade type speculation or small consultation contract with my former employer that arises once in awhile.

My rest and recuperation of a lifetime of 20 hour days seven days a week is too valuable to me to commit to anymore than that. 

For me it is more peaceful to adjust my budget and live with less first before trying to take on more to make ends meet.

I figure if I take on more and can handle it , I may be tempted to take on more and more..._____just as I did in my field until when I wasn't watching my hair fell off my head to be replaced with wrinkles and bags around my eyes and that aneurism r whatever was just a few steps behind me lurking in the shadows.

Before long I would be just a few blood pressure points short of an aneurism again and my years of retirement planning and years since of implementation would have all been in vain because a retired man can enjoy the occasional horse trade or re-visitation of his trade and talent without life threatening stress and physical abuse but a corpse has no hope of enjoying even a day of retirement.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Shrek said:


> ... a corpse has no hope of enjoying even a day of retirement.


Amen.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Our extra income comes from reducing our expenses as much as possible, conserving on our utilities, gasoline consumption, canning all of our garden bounty, etc., and not buying anything that isn't absolutely necessary.

Grandma used to say when I was a kid - "use it up, wear it out, make do or do without." 
That's what we do!  The only way we can survive, really...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I stick to what I know. I volunteer my time to help people learn how to budget and get out of debt but once a year I do personal tax returns. It pays well and is only for a couple of months. 

I think that anyone who is retired needs to factor in at least a 10% increase in income per year just to meet inflation. Or be prepared to use you capital. No matter how much you cut back and save by not using prices still go up. This year alone our monthly expenditures have increased by nearly $300 - property tax being one of the big increases but a lot of $2, $4, $15 increases that add up.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not retired yet, but my wife and I do a lot of estate sale buying and reselling... We put the money away... We do really well with a lot of things.. we've bought a lot for just a couple dollars, and resold for several hundred..

Of course for larger items you need to have lots people who would want to buy it such as from craigslist... for smaller items that can be shipped my wife puts them on Etsy for a larger audience.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

simi-steading said:


> Not retired yet, but my wife and I do a lot of estate sale buying and reselling... We put the money away... We do really well with a lot of things.. we've bought a lot for just a couple dollars, and resold for several hundred..
> 
> Of course for larger items you need to have lots people who would want to buy it such as from craigslist... for smaller items that can be shipped my wife puts them on Etsy for a larger audience.


Commodity trader.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. I think I'll use that on my resume..


----------

